# Ego and CBT



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

My ego has been getting lately. Feels like I forgot how to calm it down with self talk or I've just always repressed it. I haven't been dealing with criticism well or people indifferent to my opinions. I feel threatened, thinking they think they smarter than me or something. Really reminds me when I was a kid, when I thought the world revolved around me, and that I and that everything I say is absolute. Might have taken learning to love myself more, too far. Doesn't make me feel good about myself. Any type of self talk or perspective you use to resolve such feelings?


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

methinks you are self absorbed and do to much analysis of yourself, suggesting lots of therapy in the past

rumination, the chewing over of ones thoughts is a hazard for us anxiety sufferers, I do it:mum


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i disagree with your conclusion. if you actually have a low self image or low sense of self worth, that causes you to take other people's opinions too personally, which it sounds to me is what you are doing. We become overly sensitive to our perceptions of how other people react to us. Are you sure that you have this mighty ego, or is it more a matter of you building something large out of broken blocks so that it looks great, but is really fragile and can be knocked down with the slightest bit of criticism?


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

arth98 said:


> methinks you are self absorbed and do to much analysis of yourself, suggesting lots of therapy in the past
> 
> rumination, the chewing over of ones thoughts is a hazard for us anxiety sufferers, I do it:mum


I never had actual therapy, only self therapy from books and online resources. I had a period where I isolated myself for a few months, and all I did day and night was pretty much self analysis, workout, eat and sleep a lot. Glad that's over.

I can be quite self absorbed but I do have low self worth in social situations, as well. I find the two can be very closely related. I'm definitely putting other people's opinions before mine, but I'm not too sure how to desensitize that and value myself more. I believe low self-worth is the biggest root problem of SA. Sometimes when i'm just doing something, I randomly imagine the doubters or the people that I want approval from are judging me. Though, usually when i'm by myself I feel pretty good about me.



leonardess said:


> Are you sure that you have this mighty ego, or is it more a matter of you building something large out of broken blocks so that it looks great, but is really fragile and can be knocked down with the slightest bit of criticism?


That's an interesting perspective, unless Im thinking wrong. Are you saying I might just be thinking that it's my ego because of the feelings I get? When it's because I set it up for myself by building a weak foundation and it's bound to fall. So my reaction would be a typical one. Something like that. I guess I felt a person with a healthy ego, should always handle everything well. But what would be a good foundation?


----------

